# MoJo



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

MoJo will be home on January 17th and I for one can NOT wait  This is a terrible picture of him but expect lots more when he gets here.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

i love my MOJOOOOO!!! 8 more sleeps... DM.. 8 more..


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

K,he looks like Aslans Dad(and he comes home on my Dads birthday.lol)
You got a Molosser breed
Welcome aboard and congratulations.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Mudra, I am gonna be so tired by the time he gets here I'll fall asleep driving home lol

Yes I did Dom, he's a sweetheart and has a terribly sad story. I can't wait to get him home and show him what life's supposed to be like


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

He has the best mum to come home to.
Look forward to tons of pics when he comes.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank You, he will have a schedule of training the first few weeks but interspersed with lots of spoiling.
Tons of pics? Of course


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

> You got a Molosser breed


What kind of breed is that? I've never heard of it.

What's his story? (Short version  ) How old is he? He's adorable


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

myminpins said:


> What kind of breed is that? I've never heard of it.
> 
> What's his story? (Short version  ) How old is he? He's adorable


Short version?
well he was confiscated by the police from a guy who had a bunch of dogs and was using them for fighting. When MoJo wouldn't fight, they guy broke all his canine teeth and used him as a bait dog. When he made it to the rescue he had infected wounds all over his hindquarters, an abcessed tooth, and weighed 110 lbs. He's been in rescue for 4 months, and now weighs 140, the guy was starving him as well . He's out with lots of other dogs all day every day and hasn't shown any aggression whatsoever, he LOVES the litter of puppies that are there and lies on his back so they can crawl all over him  He's been tested kid and cat friendly as well. Amazing how dogs can be so loving after being so abused isn't it?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

OMG!!  How sad!!! I'm SO GLAD you're getting him. Just thinking of what they did to him makes me SICK!

It IS amazing how wonderful and forgiving dogs are  I assume you know what you're doing and he'll fit in with your bunch. (I hope I worded that right - it was a compliment!!) Hopefully it'll work out and he'll be there until he's a doddering old man! LOL


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

WTF is wrong with some people
He sounds so lovely K and im glad he is coming home to you.

He is a Presa right?how old is Mojo?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

No Dom, he's a mastiff (X?) the presa puppy didn't work out. He's 3, his muzzle looks grey in the pic, but it's lighting

Thanks MMP, I think he'll fit right in here. 

I was nauseous and in tears hearing all that had been done to him. I am so glad to have the chance to show him how good some people can be for once in his life. Bet he'll think he died and went to heaven getting to sleep on a bed with his mom or his boys


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

WAIT!!! Why didn't I hear of this new addititon? I can't believe I missed it. Congratulations!!! He looks adorable and I too am so glad he is coming to your wonderful home. I know you will treat him better than the best. I am so happy for you and him.    Hehe and Charlie and Ella are going to have soooo much fun playing with him. I can't wait to see all the pictures!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

He looks a lot like an English Mastiff. Poor guy, his story makes me mad but i'm so glad that he's found a great home and will be well taken care of pretty soon. I bet he's as excited as you are, D's mama!

-naoki


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I just can't wait to have MoJo home. :d He is so handsome I can only imagine what a few months of love and attention will do for him. He has Hollywood good looks already.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

volleyballgk said:


> WAIT!!! Why didn't I hear of this new addititon? I can't believe I missed it. Congratulations!!! He looks adorable and I too am so glad he is coming to your wonderful home. I know you will treat him better than the best. I am so happy for you and him.    Hehe and Charlie and Ella are going to have soooo much fun playing with him. I can't wait to see all the pictures!


Aww Thanks VBK, I am pretty happy about it myself  I promise pics will be up posthaste lol


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

naoki said:


> He looks a lot like an English Mastiff. Poor guy, his story makes me mad but i'm so glad that he's found a great home and will be well taken care of pretty soon. I bet he's as excited as you are, D's mama!
> 
> -naoki


Thanks Naoki, He's listed as an English Mastiff, but we'll see with some better pics. I dunno how excited he is at the moment, he lost his manly bits yesterday  rescue rules  but he'll be all healed up and ready to gain some more of the weight he needs when he arrives  



Inga said:


> I just can't wait to have MoJo home. :d He is so handsome I can only imagine what a few months of love and attention will do for him. He has Hollywood good looks already.


You and me both Inga! MoJo Mo Mo will be getting lots of lovin' and attention, Mr. Hollywood will be living the life of Reilley


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations and what a good looking boy! I bet you are going crazy waiting for him to come home?


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

OH!! What a beauty! I can't wait to see pics ( and videos??? pretty please?)

Welcome to the family Mojo!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Jen D said:


> Congratulations and what a good looking boy! I bet you are going crazy waiting for him to come home?


I am Jen, can ya tell? LOL Thanks so much 



cvcraven said:


> OH!! What a beauty! I can't wait to see pics ( and videos??? pretty please?)
> 
> Welcome to the family Mojo!


Careful what u wish for  That's very sweet of you, thank you


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

i too did not know of this addition!!! wow. this is great and he will be loved like never before i am positive about that!!

keep us very posted on the great news o.k. he is beautiful!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Thanks Naoki, He's listed as an English Mastiff, but we'll see with some better pics.


Ive come back to look at this guy about a million times.
Hmm,i can see EM but then again i can see BM too,could even be a BoerBoel mix?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Ive come back to look at this guy about a million times.
> Hmm,i can see EM but then again i can see BM too,could even be a BoerBoel mix?


That is funny Pooch. I thought he was Bull Mastiff too. I am glad I wasn't alone. We shall see. What ever he is... he is gorgeous for sure.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Ive come back to look at this guy about a million times.
> Hmm,i can see EM but then again i can see BM too,could even be a BoerBoel mix?


I dunno, we'll be able to tell better with some pics of him that are better, especially standing up lol. Supposedly he's 140lbs now and still needs to gain some more weight , so whatever else he is he's a part of our family now 



Inga said:


> That is funny Pooch. I thought he was Bull Mastiff too. I am glad I wasn't alone. We shall see. What ever he is... he is gorgeous for sure.


I promise to post some more so u all can help me decide.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow Dieselmama, he's absolutely gorgeous. I'm so glad that he's coming to your home...he's going to be in HEAVEN!!! I can't wait to see him romping in the snow, jumping off the dock (maybe ) and just being happy. That's awesome


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you! 

I just love his sweet face...its the kind of face you just want to kiss all over.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Man, I missed the news of this new addition! What made you decide to go for him?


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous DM!

What a sad story though, the poor guy.

Mojo, just wait until you get to your new home...you couldn't be going to a better home, or a more loving family.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MoJo has no idea what wonderful surprise he has coming in a few days...life with you 

I admit though, I really wanna see him go dock-diving with Ella...that would be hilarious


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

HOW EXCITING! I'm so happy for you and for MoJo what a lucky boy!
Nessa


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Wow Dieselmama, he's absolutely gorgeous. I'm so glad that he's coming to your home...he's going to be in HEAVEN!!! I can't wait to see him romping in the snow, jumping off the dock (maybe ) and just being happy. That's awesome


I can see the snow play but we'll have to wait and see how he feels about dock diving LMAO. Thanks Mac I just can't wait for him to live with a family and be a pet that's cherished now.


Mdawn said:


> Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> I just love his sweet face...its the kind of face you just want to kiss all over.


Yep, i have plans to smoosh and kiss that face often lol



FilleBelle said:


> Man, I missed the news of this new addition! What made you decide to go for him?


I ran across him looking thru petfinder and fell in love *shrugs* 



Rough_Collies2008 said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous DM!
> 
> What a sad story though, the poor guy.
> 
> Mojo, just wait until you get to your new home...you couldn't be going to a better home, or a more loving family.


Thanks Danielle, i am dying to get him here! 6 more sleeps now as Mudra says lol



Shaina said:


> MoJo has no idea what wonderful surprise he has coming in a few days...life with you
> 
> I admit though, I really wanna see him go dock-diving with Ella...that would be hilarious


I promise to video it if he decides he is part water dog lol



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> HOW EXCITING! I'm so happy for you and for MoJo what a lucky boy!
> Nessa


Thanks Nessa, he'll be spoiled rotten i assure you *big grin*


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

6 more days... 6 more...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

/me can't wait to see more of this guy 

I am so excited for you--and can't wait to see lots and lots of Welcome home pics!!!!!!!! 

Did I say ?????


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Aww what a sad story! - but with such a HAPPY ending! YAY!

Congrats on the soon to be addition!
He is handsome.

It truely is amazing how forgiving dogs can be.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

K, you know I am soooo excited for you!!! I'm so glad that everything worked out and that MoJo will be home soon.  

Yeah.. I want to see his big butt dock diving... that will be hysterical. 

Like Dom, I see a hint of Boerboel in MoJo... in the head/face.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mudra said:


> 6 more days... 6 more...


5 more now :d



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> /me can't wait to see more of this guy
> 
> I am so excited for you--and can't wait to see lots and lots of Welcome home pics!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did I say ?????


You know i have that grin on my face too right?



Melissa_Chloe said:


> Aww what a sad story! - but with such a HAPPY ending! YAY!
> 
> Congrats on the soon to be addition!
> He is handsome.
> ...


It sure is, i'm constantly amazed how dogs can leave their baggage behind



Renoman said:


> K, you know I am soooo excited for you!!! I'm so glad that everything worked out and that MoJo will be home soon.
> 
> Yeah.. I want to see his big butt dock diving... that will be hysterical.
> 
> Like Dom, I see a hint of Boerboel in MoJo... in the head/face.


LOL, we'll just have to wait and see about the dock diving, right now it's more like ice skating *sigh*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Two more?


----------



## mastiffmom67 (Jan 14, 2009)

awww hes so sweet congratulations i hope he settles in smoothly
he looks just so huggable
christine


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

WOOT WOOT COMIN CLOSER!!!!!!!!! Get those drool towels packed yet?????


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh so close! Only 2 more sleeps! I can't wait for pictures!!!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

I was a away last week - missed the good news. Wow. He is handsome. Congrats.!
Maureen


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Two more days and then we get more pics of that good looking boy!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

What a sweet lookin dog DM! LUCKY!!! (the 2 of you I mean)


----------

